# Correct seat belt installation??



## 67gteeoh (Dec 17, 2008)

When I bought my 67, it did not come with seat belts. I recently purchased a real nice set of 67 deluxe front and rear belts. Here's my questions.

What is the proper installation of the front retractor and buckle. When the retractor is bolted to the floor and the belt extended, do the date tags face up or down? Same question for the front buckle end, is the date tag facing toward the hump or toward the floor.

Again for the rears...when sitting in the rear seat, are the buckles on the right or left side and what is the proper direction of the date tags....up or down?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My tags face the door panel, or "up" on the retractor side, and down on the trans tunnel sede. The rears are buckle's to the inboard side, and latch side is outboard (like the fronts). Mine is a '67 convertible, but they're probably all the same.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

My '68 is set up the same as GTOguy's.


----------



## 67gteeoh (Dec 17, 2008)

68 greengoat and geeteeohguy...

Thanks for the assistance on this one. Now I just have to wait for the new retractor covers to come in, paint to match and install.

Thanks again.

:seeya:


----------

